# Suche Farbpalette - Pastelltöne



## madmax2600 (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend eine fertige Farbpalette (incl. HEX) die ausschliesslich aus Pastellfarben besteht.
Vielen Dank vorab.
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Bluebo (1. August 2003)

*Farbpalette*

hi sebastian!

in "Photoshop" kannst du vorgefertigte farbpaletten laden!

Im photoshop hast du rechts im arbeitsbereich ein fenster das nennt sich "Farbfelder"!

wenn du dann in dem fenster oben rechts auf den runden kopf mit ´nem
pfeil nach rechts klickst,kommt ein untermenü, in dem du dann die einstellung --> PANTONE pastel coated <-- laden kannst! oder auch andere farbpaletten!

wenn du wieder die original farbpalette haben möchtest, dann klickst du einfach --> FARBFELDER ZURÜCKSETZTEN <--

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

mfg bluebo


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (1. August 2003)

*Re: Farbpalette*



> _Original geschrieben von Bluebo _
> *(...)
> was für ein grafik-programm verwendest du?
> 
> wenn du "Photoshop" benutzt (...) *



Tutorials.de > Grafik, 3D & Design > *Photoshop* > Suche Farbpalette - Pastelltöne

SCNR


----------



## madmax2600 (1. August 2003)

Vielen Dank.
Ich hab's gefunden.
Gruss
Sebastian


----------

